# What are the extras for and do I need a new basket



## jnorris235 (May 27, 2012)

So sorry that this is so lame, but having discovered you lot I am now keen to improve on the lacklustre coffee I've been making for the last few years. Francis X1, bought new.

First thing - the basket (double shot). It doesn't have very many holes and I assumed that was the way it was supposed to be. A random 35% seem to be open. And the others seem not to have been properly punched through. Only if I use a needle and a hammer will they open up - and of course there are hundreds of them!

Please view the picture that shows the open holes - is that correct?

And possibly you can see in the second shot that they don't look as if they were ever punched through.

I have soaked, boiled and power hosed-ish with water, hot water and citric acid.

I have started to use the single shot basket and ALL its holes are proper holes.

Secondly what on earth is the second handle for - nowhere to fit a basket to, and seemingly two flat plates also.

Thanks.

PS I have spent a happy half hour repeatedly trying to upload the 16k jpg photos but just get a red exclamation mark.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok the disks are for backflushing (cleaning) the coffee machine, you will be able to remove them I suggest buying a pallo coffee wrench, I am not sure what size the baskets are for the X1 so couldnt recommend suitable replacements, however something you must understand is that what you have is a budget machine and as such there will be things that aren't perfect.

But depending on how bad the double basket is I would always recommend using a double basket as this aids even extraction, I would contact the manufacturer or where you bought it from and complain as the holes should all be punched through.


----------



## jnorris235 (May 27, 2012)

jon>Well, thank you! I had no idea my £300 was a budget one!



geordie-barista said:


> Ok the disks are for backflushing (cleaning) the coffee machine, you will be able to remove them I suggest buying a pallo coffee wrench,
> 
> jon>OK just added that to basket
> 
> ...


jon>Do you even use a double basket to do a single shot - I notice people do say dont use the single basket.

Thanks by the way. It seemed odd having blocked holes but I thought the pattern of holes was all part of the mystique to get the water swirling through. Who knew?!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi

Sorry didn't mean to sound disrespectful in relation to price, well I always use a double basket and I tend to drink doubles anyway, but if at work I am asked for a single I will use the double and make myself a single.

If I'm at home I will either make a standard double shot or ristretto making a 30ml double for example (2 x 15ml)

As for the holes I use vst baskets which have identical holes across the whole of the basket, helping ensure even extraction, by reducing channeling (where due to fluid dynamics water finds the easiest route) this way the whole bed of the coffee is extracted evenly and you get the best coffee possible.


----------



## jnorris235 (May 27, 2012)

No, you weren't disrespectful. Lot for me to learn!

Those disks for backflushing. I dont think I (or may machine) have a 3 way solenoid (whatever that is), so perhaps I can't backflush?

**** - is there any way to upload photos???? Every time I try I just get a red exclamation mark. It's only 16k!

Wanted to show you the handle that is just a flat disc and a spout, and two spare discs. Maybe I just put that on and flush water through it (no coffee) and it sort of cleans the shower-head thing that way?

Thanks again for your time in dealing with what must seem so obvious!


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Having just received my Gaggia Classic today, I tried pulling a shot using the double basket supplied (non-pressurised) and had an epic fail. When I looked at the basket more closely, I discovered that it was just as you described above, a random pattern of holes with the majority not punched through. Fortunately I had been lurking for a a short while on these forums and had seen that it was recommended to buy replacement baskets but not super cheap ones so I bought two. Pulled a 2nd shot using the new basket and whilst nowhere near perfect, it was drinkable (albeit in a latte!). Thank goodness for these forums otherwise I'd still be drinking yakky coffee!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

hi I've just looked this up http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/firstlook/francisfrancisx1/details, also judging by the pictures I'd say there is a blank which suggests you can back flush, simple case of cafiza or puly caff in the blank, then switching brew on then off on 5 second intervals. sorry don't know how to upload pictures myself


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi sorry after a bit of digging it seems you're right and you can't backflush, I found this http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machines/372942 also this may be useful


----------



## Bumcrumb (Jul 26, 2012)

Isn't the flat handle one for the ese pods (what generation have you got?)


----------

